# Are there benefits to getting OSHA30 card, over just getting the OSHA10 card?



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I am not sure it will do much for you as a prospective apprentice, I could see it working in your favor as a foreman depending on the workplace. 

The OSHA 30-hour certification is usually for managers, supervisors, on-site safety officers, etc. I know that an on-site project manager might be more employable because they have the OSHA 30, having that card lets the company satisfy more requirements with fewer people. 

But I doubt that a union apprentice would be designated safety officer, so I doubt it would be of value at this point.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I am not sure it will do much for you as a prospective apprentice, I could see it working in your favor as a foreman depending on the workplace.
> 
> The OSHA 30-hour certification is usually for managers, supervisors, on-site safety officers, etc. I know that an on-site project manager might be more employable because they have the OSHA 30, having that card lets the company satisfy more requirements with fewer people.
> 
> But I doubt that a union apprentice would be designated safety officer, so I doubt it would be of value at this point.


I'm not so sure about that. Every member of our local (or traveler) is required to have OSHA 30 to go out to work and I believe they have to take OSHA 10 every 3 years as a refresher.

Apprentices get OSHA 30 training at the hall in my local.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A lot of jobsites require OSHA to work on them. Some require it to set foot on them, so even a project manager has to have it just to walk thru it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> A lot of jobsites require OSHA to work on them. Some require it to set foot on them, so even a project manager has to have it just to walk thru it.


Have you seen sites that require the OSHA 30 for everyone or just the OSHA 10? I haven't seen it and I go on some federal facilities, I wonder if I 

Asking for a friend.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Have you seen sites that require the OSHA 30 for everyone or just the OSHA 10? I haven't seen it and I go on some federal facilities, I wonder if I
> 
> Asking for a friend.


I believe it is OSHA 10. Mainly New York City jobsites. It took me 11 hours to do the OSHA 10 course for my father. I mean, it took him 11 hours :smile:

As far as the OPs question, I am not sure if having OSHA 30 will help him get in the union. Since he already has the OSHA 30 General Industry card, I think he can just play dumb and say that he has OSHA 30 during the interview.


----------



## psssst8 (Jan 4, 2019)

haha i'll probably just tell them that I've got the 30hr general industry card.


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

Most jobs I've been on require OSHA 10 or 30, a little more for 30. A lot of them require it within 3-5 years, more of them 5 than 3. We also have 30 in our apprenticeship as required secondary training. Some sites have also specified "no refreshers", meaning you had to have taken the course within the time specified, not the refresher course. One of my local brothers is an OSHA instructor and he said that he is hearing that most big GCs doing industrial construction are planning to move to OSHA 30 within 5 years as a requirement.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Like Hack said just tell them you have the OSHA 30. I don't think it's go to win any points having it, but I would bring it up during the interview. May make you look like a go getter and your taking this serious. 

It's been mandatory in our local also. It's been that way so long I don't even think about it. Not sure what year the apprentices have to do it. There are some weeks they are at the hall three nights a week. The OSHA thing would be one of those times, otherwise it's regular class with extra shop classes thrown in. You would probably be required to take it again, even if you had it. 

One job I was on two years ago, the GC required all Foreman to have the OSHA 30 in the last three years. If not you had to do the update. Otherwise I thought the 30 was good for life, the 10 was only good for so long?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cabletie said:


> One job I was on two years ago, the GC required all Foreman to have the OSHA 30 in the last three years. If not you had to do the update. Otherwise I thought the 30 was good for life, the 10 was only good for so long?


The way I understand it, it is good for as long as that particular entity wants to recognize it. 

While the OSHA card itself doesn't have an expiration, the First Aid card says it's valid for 3 years, the Bloodborne Pathogens 1 year, and Adult CPR 1 year.


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

HackWork said:


> The way I understand it, it is good for as long as that particular entity wants to recognize it.
> 
> While the OSHA card itself doesn't have an expiration, the First Aid card says it's valid for 3 years, the Bloodborne Pathogens 1 year, and Adult CPR 1 year.


Also the AHA doesn't automatically issue new CPR cards. You either use the old one and they can call AHA to verify you are current, or you can buy a current card. I forget how much. $30-$50, I think.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm of the thought that the more you have under your belt (training wise) the more you are likely to be looked upon in a favorable manner by employers.


----------



## psssst8 (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm going for my CPR+FIRST-AID next weekend. I'm excited for that, I've always wanted to see this class in-person. I think I'm going to sign up for an online electrical theory course, maybe through pennfoster. Even though it's $800 bucks, that's a hell of a lot cheaper than the $18-20k the two trade schools in my state are asking (AFTER fasfa!)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Can't hurt to have the OSHA 30


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We normally see OSHA 10 for field people and OSHA 30 for management or safety officer type people.


----------



## psssst8 (Jan 4, 2019)

looking at the website I go through, they've got an electrician safety course. that might be cool to grab instead. I already know I'll get the 30hr at some point, whether it's before I get into the union or after. I think the electrician safety course will be a good talking point anyways.


----------

